# Unknown Predator ( See Picture )



## Live2Hunt

Checked the game camra today and can not figure out if this is a yote or a cat? Let me here what you think! Whatever it is,its pretty BIG......


----------



## Live2Hunt

Here's another photo that's I enlarged.


----------



## On a call

Well if I was to guess I would say a yote walking away.


----------



## Mattuk

Spot on Brian, coyote.


----------



## bar-d

Chupacabra.


----------



## bones44

I'm with Danny.... LOL big ole yote i would say.


----------



## youngdon

Yeah Brian got it right....yote walking away.


----------



## showmeyote

Yote


----------



## bar-d

Let's see if yall can figure out what this is. I'll be danged if I know.


----------



## youngdon

Your hair after a night of partying ?


----------



## showmeyote

Bar-d how far off the ground is that camera


----------



## On a call

I am with Don on this one....you need to stop playing with your camera looking into the lens


----------



## bgfireguy

I think that first one is just an insult. Yote knows your camera is there and decided to give you the old stinkeye just to spite ya


----------



## bar-d

showmeyote said:


> Bar-d how far off the ground is that camera


Lens is about 24" off of ground angled down into tank.


----------



## bar-d

youngdon said:


> Your hair after a night of partying ?


I don't party anymore and I don't have that much hair anymore.


----------



## hassell

A bud or something like that, that flew off a plant and landed partially on the lens!!


----------



## bones44

An illegal with alot of hair !!


----------



## showmeyote

bar-d said:


> Lens is about 24" off of ground angled down into tank.


Could it be a porcupine


----------



## Mattuk

I was thinking that.


----------



## Antlerz22

A midget


bar-d said:


> Let's see if yall can figure out what this is. I'll be danged if I know.
> 
> View attachment 2915


Maybe a new tumbleweed (why so full in the central area) that blew by?


----------



## ReidRH

UUUm I think you need to trim your Nose Hair LOL, a Yote in the first picture though!


----------



## ReidRH

Looks like a long haired shaggy dog to me but what do I know!


----------



## bar-d

The camera was mounted low on a mesquite tree in the bowl of the tank. Had been dead calm for about a week so no blowing tumbleweed I don't think.
Everything in a 150 mile radius of me has been dead for months so I don't think it is a bud or bloom.
If it was an illegal with a lot of hair, I'll find him soon cause that close to the flash he is now blind.
If it was a porcupine, he was having a really bad hair day.
Maybe it was just a gremlin. Who knows? Just thought it was interesting.


----------



## Mattuk

Its not the rough hair on a hogs neck/back?


----------



## bar-d

I don't think so Matt. The lens was only about 18" off the ground and I saw no hog tracks around.
Sorry Live2Hunt, I kinda hijacked your thread.







.


----------



## youngdon

It looks like a desert broom to me Danny are there any of them close by. I know here they grow all over the tanks. This is a dirt tank correct ?


----------



## bar-d

Yes, dirt tank. I don't know what a desert broom is unless it is something like what we call broom weeds. Those don't look anything like the picture though. More than likely a possum or skunk or raccoon, something like that. Like I say the camera was mounted very low so something must have just waddled up to it to see what it was and got their retinas burned.
I may set the camera back just to see if I can get another pic of it.


----------



## youngdon

I'lll be interested to see what it is. Any french girls in the hood ? LOL.


----------



## bar-d

EEWWWWW!


----------



## youngdon

Don't you just love mental pictures.
i'm glad someone got that! Thanks Danny.


----------



## bones44

Man that's just wrong Don. Can't get that pic out of my mind now.


----------



## Mattuk

Well I can speak for Germany and its not true for all of them!


----------



## youngdon

bones44 said:


> Man that's just wrong Don. Can't get that pic out of my mind now.


I knew I'd get someone !


----------



## youngdon

Mattuk said:


> Well I can speak for Germany and its not true for all of them!


We have some of them here too. Like the Rasta's... They are for the most part an assault on the olfactory sense.


----------



## Mattuk

The German girl I KNEW was very different than the stereotype you hear about.


----------



## RWP45

I agree with everyone else a yote. Heres one for you. The first one is where the camera was set just before dark. The second and third one, one of many but in diffrent spots. Have taken many at night but never got this on any of them.
View attachment 2959
View attachment 2960


----------



## On a call

RWP,,,very interesting. I have no idea.

Actually kinda spoky. Has the people who live in the house started to speak in funny ways ?


----------



## On a call

bar-d said:


> Let's see if yall can figure out what this is. I'll be danged if I know.
> 
> View attachment 2915


I think I would avoid this area past dark and would always have a friend with me. If that is not a weed of some sort it is too freaky for me.


----------



## RWP45

I was told it could be what is called a "rod", whatever that is. Has something to do with the shutter speed of the camera taking multiple frames at one time. A bug in flight. Sure freaked me out


----------



## youngdon

RWP45 said:


> I agree with everyone else a yote. Heres one for you. The first one is where the camera was set just before dark. The second and third one, one of many but in diffrent spots. Have taken many at night but never got this on any of them.
> View attachment 2959
> View attachment 2960


Are the pictures like this all from the same camera RWP45 ? If so i'd say you have a shutter problem.


----------



## Mattuk

I think you could be right there Don. Its not the lights on an air plane is it?


----------



## RWP45

No only on this set. There were more than one of these in some of the other pictures. This was just the best ones. I have taken many night shots with nothing like this in them. Some were coming stright up from the ground. I did have the sensitivity set high. If I can find the rest of them I'll post a few more.
Thanks guys


----------



## youngdon

Spaceship from Uranus !

Sorry Matt !


----------



## Mattuk

I ask as I live right next to Stansted airport and it looks like a plane taking off.


----------



## showmeyote

I seen something like that once on a TV show, it was actually debris in the air,. They had a couple close to what yours are and they found it was a floating spider web, with the light flash from the camera speed of the web floating and speed of the lens. But who really know, that is spooky ...


----------



## RWP45

Ok guys I was passing this off as just one of those things Now no way. I hope this link below is good. Someone else has my picture but it was taken two years before mine. Look for the Roswell Rod. If the link does not work let me know.


----------



## On a call

Ok ok guys....I figured it out all on my own.

A moth


----------



## On a call

youngdon said:


> Spaceship from Uranus !
> 
> Sorry Matt !


Don...I think that was a fart of an idea and it is from uranus


----------



## RWP45

Dang my secret is out. You guys are too smart for me. lol Thanks for a great forum and site. By the way I have that camera out, last two days on the same land. Been trying to get some yotes for these people that have been stealing chickens but their not sure if it is a cat or coyote. Pretty sure it is a bitch and her pups but you never know untill you play all of your cards.


----------



## On a call

I guess that could be a cat. If you trying to catch a chick thief use a chicken in distress call some morning or evening and shoot em.


----------



## RWP45

Thanks Die Hard. Done that, along with everything else. I'm ashamed to even say that I have been after this or these critters for almost two months and have tried everything in the kitchen. The very worse thing I done, and for those who might do this DONT make this mistake, leave your gun in the truck when you go to get your game camera. I did this, not thinking, and on my way back there sets two yotes not 50 yds. taking their own picture of a DUMB hunter.







So like American Express I dont leave my truck without it







!! Your never too old to learn......


----------



## youngdon

That's a good policy RWP.


----------



## On a call

Teddy said it very well....carry a big stick, or was it....expect the unexpected


----------



## youngdon

I think those were both Vern Troyer.


----------

